# What grade oil?



## BooneGLI (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been reading a lot about what oil grades to use for my 04 1.8t jetta and I am sure the correct oil to use is 0w-40 for Mobil 1 synthetic. The thing is I have been using 5w-30 since day one (I am the original owner) for 120k miles. I have done all of my oil changes myself and just noticed that Autozone by my house now sells the 0w-40.
My question is, should I switch now or just continue with the 5w-30? Any advice?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What grade oil? (BooneGLI)*

My local dealer is using castrol edge 5w-30 now


----------

